# Chocolate Tan x Chocolate Tan 06/10/2008



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Had a peek...


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well we had to the feeding rounds so had a quick head count...shes had 7 we think at 1st headcount!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

:bluecap *Bump*


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well just sexed these pups and would you believe it 5 bucks,2 does and 1 of the does has no feet just 4 stumps  and her skin looks all funny,pulled really tight :?

anyone know why?


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive struggled with buck heavy litters from all of my chocs, ive put some black tan lines into my choc lines now to try to improve the situation but getting does has always been an issue.

As for the deformity I dont know, never had anything like :?


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well had a peek last night and mum done best by the little deformed 1,saved us a job!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Updated pics  12 days old


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

These lil 1s are doing so well  got their eyes open,wandering around driving mum mad now  4 bucks 1 doe though! arrrr lol but they are just lush

Here they are 2 weeks and 3 days old


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmm Yum :lol:


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

They are stunning Dom!


----------

